# i gol più belli mai fatti al computer



## rossala (21 Febbraio 2014)

Con un solo messaggio hai già violato più volte il regolamento.

Non ti sei presentato;
Hai sbagliato il titolo;
Il video non è al secondo post.

Per questa volta ti becchi solo l'infrazione, ma è un cartellino arancione. Alla prossima vai in freezer "senza passare dal via"

Per concludere, dai una lettura e questi post:
http://www.milanworld.net/policy-vt72.html

http://www.milanworld.net/il-regolamento-ufficiale-di-milan-world-ac-milan-forum-vt73.html


----------

